# Shep at work



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

I watered down the acrylics, almost like watercolor


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

That's a real nice work Grampy. Good stuff.


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Grampy said:


> I watered down the acrylics, almost like watercolor
> 
> [iurl="http://www.artistforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38761&d=1469115085"]
> 
> ...


Hi Grampy
Let's say real beautiful painting
Stever


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, beautiful. Very cool scene done well.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You did it again! Wonderful!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a good painting. My favorite part of it is the Boarder Collie. Very well done.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes. Any painting with a dog in it is a good one!


----------



## Della Lynch (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice, Love animals, wish I could paint them.


----------

